# Stupidist Question Yet?



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi I am embarressed to even ask







, but since I will never meet most of you and any rallies are far enough away for you to forget I will. Sooooo here goes, How do you change the light bulbs? I saw thor's post on lower wattage bulbs, thought it was a great idea. I can get the cover off but the bulb itself seems to be glued in. It appears to be a one piece unit that should slide out, or should the bulb be pulled from this piece. I have applied some force but am afraid of breaking something. Thanks and remember after you reply forget who asked







JR


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

How many Outbackers does it take to change a light bulb?

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The first thing is to make sure the conveyor belt is stopped!
(Sorry, I couldn't resist either)

Actually Reggie, I believe they are just automotive bulbs. They are a smooth cylinder with two small pins sticking out each side near the end.

Just push them in (the socket is spring loaded), and twist. Then pull 'em right out.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

If that doesn't work try turning it the other way.







Sorry I couldn't resist either.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campmg said:


> How many Outbackers does it take to change a light bulb?
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.
> [snapback]113878[/snapback]​


I'm going to say at least 3 pages of replies....


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

And if pushing and twisting does not work, when a bulb burns out, trade in for a 2007.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> The first thing is to make sure the conveyor belt is stopped!
> (Sorry, I couldn't resist either)
> 
> Actually Reggie, I believe they are just automotive bulbs. They are a smooth cylinder with two small pins sticking out each side near the end.
> ...


Now I'm going to ask a dumb question. He is talking about his overhead lights inside the trailer. What kind of bulbs do you have PDX_Skipper? Mine are the all-glass push-in / pull-out automotive marker light type bulbs. (like # 921, or something like that) No twisting involved. Twisting would break them. Pushing in and twisting sounds like a taillight bulb, like a # 1157.
Maybe Reggie is trying to pull on what he thinks is the plastic base of the bulb, which is actually the socket. He needs to pull on the glass part only.
Or maybe I'm just confused here.









Bob


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I changed some of mine to lower wattage and had to pull pretty hard on some on them

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Hi I am embarressed to even askÂ , but since I will never meet most of you and any rallies are far enough away for you to forget I will. Sooooo here goes,


Reggie,

Judging from some of the answers, I don't think your question was so stupid! It sounds like it depends on the type of bulb you have. There maybe more than one.

BTW, mine just pulled right out.

I think.









Mark


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

I was trying to get less light over the bed so I could read and my husband could sleep, so I pulled out the bulb on his side. The bulbs just pull out, but even with just one bulb, it was too bright for him to sleep. I'd like to lower the wattage on the bulbs at least in that fixture and maybe the one over the dinette table.

So, where does one get lower wattage bulbs? Automotive store? Wal-mart?


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

luv2camp said:


> I was trying to get less light over the bed so I could read and my husband could sleep, so I pulled out the bulb on his side. The bulbs just pull out, but even with just one bulb, it was too bright for him to sleep. I'd like to lower the wattage on the bulbs at least in that fixture and maybe the one over the dinette table.
> 
> So, where does one get lower wattage bulbs? Automotive store? Wal-mart?
> [snapback]113989[/snapback]​


If you are currently running #921 bulbs, which are approx. 16W, they can be replaced with #906 bulbs, which are approx. 8W.
They should be available at an automotive store. Should also be available at Camping World, or at most RV dealers.

Bob


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

campmg said:


> How many Outbackers does it take to change a light bulb?
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.
> [snapback]113878[/snapback]​


I think we answered the question so a little hijack. I just bought a birthday card for my 23 yr old son that reads almost like above

How many SONS does it take to change a light bulb

Just one, but you need to remind him 50 times.

It fits mine so well


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Bob,

I must confess, I have not actually had occasion to remove any of my bulbs, but from what I have seen, they did appear to be automotive tail light bulbs (Also, this is what was used in my old pop-up). If they are pull out, I stand corrected.









As far as the brightness of the lighting, has anyone modded their Outback with dimmers? Back in my rallye days, we used 12V rheostats to control interior lighting in the car, so I know they are readily available (try Radio Shack).

Just another option.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

The inside cabin lights are indeed 921's, and just pull out. The exterior "hitch" light, and the amber "porch" light are 1003's, and twist and pull like Doug mentioned. I don't know about the rest, as I haven't had to change any of them yet.

Tim


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Bob,
> 
> I must confess, I have not actually had occasion to remove any of my bulbs, but from what I have seen, they did appear to be automotive tail light bulbs (Also, this is what was used in my old pop-up). If they are pull out, I stand corrected.
> 
> ...


I was only asking because I have never seen, in my limited experience, interior lights that used bayonet mount bulbs....always the wedge-base push-in type. My pop-up used the wedge base also. BUT, it is possible bayonet type interior lights are out there; I've just never seen them.

Using a rheostat (as in variable resistor) would work, but the engineer in me keeps groaning at the thought. Not very efficient, because some of the energy will be wasted just heating the rheostat. Some sort of Pulse-width modulator dimmer would be the way to go for maximum energy conservation, but I don't know if anything like that is even available for 12VDC applications. Time to blow the dust off those old 555 timer chips and build one.









Bob


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> Some sort of Pulse-width modulator dimmer would be the way to go


Well, yeah!
If you could figure out a way to get it hooked up to the 'Flux Capacitor'









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> 'Flux Capacitor'


Hey, isn't flux that gooey stuff plumbers use to put pipes together with?









Mark


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> W4DRR said:
> 
> 
> > Some sort of Pulse-width modulator dimmer would be the way to go
> ...


To use a Flux Capacitor, 1.21 Gigawatts of power is required, and the Outback would have to be towed at precisely 88 MPH.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

W4DRR said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > W4DRR said:
> ...


























Mike


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Younger Dr. Emmett Brown: [running out of the room] 1.21 jigawatts? 1.21 jigawatts? Great Scott! 
Marty McFly: [following] What the hell is a jigawatt?

1.21 Gigawatts Audio


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > W4DRR said:
> ...


Too Funny....


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

I found the lower watt bulbs at Wal-Mart, believe it or not, in the garden section. I put some 4 watt bulbs in a couple of lights, one over the bed, and it makes a big difference.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

campmg said:


> How many Outbackers does it take to change a light bulb?
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.
> [snapback]113878[/snapback]​


before I even finished reading the post I KNEW THIS QUESTION WAS COMING!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

W4DRR said:


> luv2camp said:
> 
> 
> > I was trying to get less light over the bed so I could read and my husband could sleep, so I pulled out the bulb on his side.Â The bulbs just pull out, but even with just one bulb, it was too bright for him to sleep.Â I'd like to lower the wattage on the bulbs at least in that fixture and maybe the one over the dinette table.Â
> ...


now this is good to know.Due to brightness I had just purchased a little table top battery operated square light (it very cool, push down on it), it puts out perfect light . I had thought of lower wattage. I will go buy some, but how many husbands will I need to find to change them??? (sorry, couldn't resist either!)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> campmg said:
> 
> 
> > How many Outbackers does it take to change a light bulb?
> ...


sounds like a card for a husband! except if we remind 50 times we are NAGGING!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

okay, speaking of lights. Has anyone found any neat looking tail lights to replace the ones on the Outbacks? they don't need replaced but would be fun to put pretty, er, I mean manly studly cool looking ones on.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ok to answer the question without the funny stuff.

The blubs on the inside are (921) or peanut style blub. They just pull straight out. Grab the glass not the plastic part. The plastic part is the holder and will not pull out.

The outside bulbs are automotive bulbs - they are a push and turn to get them out.

The interrior bulbs can be replaced with Noma garden light bulbs - they come in 4,7,11 etc watts. Any hardware store will carry them. Mine came in a pkg of 4 for a couple of bucks.

The outside bulbs can be purchased at any automotive supplier or Walmart type store.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

How many Outbackers does it take to change a bulb?

My answer is 21 - 1 to hold the bulb and 20 to pick up the trailer and turn it









Thor


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

I've tried not to post this response, but I keep seeing the topic title and I can not stop my fingers from typing :

The only stupid question is the one that is not asked








Oh man I have just become my mother!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

happycamper said:


> Oh man I have just become my mother!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah... You might want to see someone about that.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Thor said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> How many Outbackers does it take to change a bulb?
> 
> My answer is 21 - 1 to hold the bulb and 20 to pick up the trailer and turn it
> ...


What if you have an electric tongue jack and a conveyor belt?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campmg said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> > -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


here we go....


----------

